# Dress code.....again!



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2012)

My club has recently relaxed it's dress code in the clubhouse, it is now permissable to wear jeans. I understand the reasoning behind it ie. encourage people to use the bar more in the evenings etc and hopefully increase revenue streams. There are no time restrictions, jeans can be worn anytime but they have to be smart not workwear jeans.

Really not sure how I feel about this. Is it the start of the slippery slope? This was introduced without any consultation with the members, maybe a survey should have been sent out first? It is a private members club, not proprietary.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 23, 2012)

Tut, tut. Next thing they will be allowing tradesmen and people who went to comprehensive schools to join. Where will it all end?


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2012)

drive4show said:



			My club has recently relaxed it's dress code in the clubhouse, it is now permissable to wear jeans. I understand the reasoning behind it ie. encourage people to use the bar more in the evenings etc and hopefully increase revenue streams. There are no time restrictions, jeans can be worn anytime but they have to be smart not workwear jeans.

Really not sure how I feel about this. Is it the start of the slippery slope? This was introduced without any consultation with the members, maybe a survey should have been sent out first? It is a private members club, not proprietary.
		
Click to expand...

Which club Gordon ? Sounds like the slippery slope to me.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Tut, tut. Next thing they will be allowing tradesmen and people who went to comprehensive schools to join. Where will it all end?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.

What next? People driving cars old enough to require an MOT allowed to park close to the clubhouse, sullying the club's name?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2012)

Can't wait until my club joins the 21st century and allows jeans and trainers in the clubhouse. No sign of it happening any time soon though.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you know some murderers don't wear jeans...?

I would hazard a guess that your mgt committee has concerns about bar revenue and has made the decision based on those concerns.

However, there'll now be arguments about what are workwear jeans and what designer label is acceptable. Either its jeans or it isn't... the only line the club might be able to take is no ripped jeans.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 23, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Can't wait until my club joins the 21st century and allows jeans and trainers in the clubhouse. No sign of it happening any time soon though.
		
Click to expand...

Ladies in jeans should only be encouraged


----------



## MembersBounce (Sep 23, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Ladies in jeans should only be encouraged

Click to expand...

And ladies in only jeans


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 23, 2012)

I would be interested in what really triggered the change in policy as we have reconsidered the implications recently, based on the continual promotion of Junior golf, which results in a lot of parents wanting to use the clubhouse facilities when bringing youngsters to events over the weekends who wouldn't have given consideration to a dress code other than looking respectable etc

This put staff in a very difficult situation, and it was decided that the most appropriate step was to permit smart jeans over the weekend for this reason.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 23, 2012)

I have been at a club where jeans were allowed in the bar with the consequence it was always used.  No trainers though and no t-shirts.  My new place is still no jeans but I don't mind either way.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 23, 2012)

"Smart jeans"...

Is a phrase I've never quite got my head around...

Next step will be allowing 'smart' trackies :angry:...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm anti-jeans in the clubhouse purely based on the fact that "smart" is so subjective and can only lead to problems somewhere down the line. For that reason I say no jeans just makes it simple. It isn't hard, even for visiting parents to put a pair of trousers and shoes on and everyone knows where they stand


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2012)

No problem with jeans in the clubhouse.

It is 2012 after all.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 23, 2012)

Am in with jeans. I think most places that allow jeans state no soiled or ripped jeans.

Question is, if you allow jeans, should you allow tracksuite bottoms?!?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 23, 2012)

The SGU did a thing last year to encourage a more relaxed dress code in clubs.
They had a picture on their magazine with staff members and golfers wearing jeans.
It just looked soooo wrong to me.
I think they perhaps should put an age limit of 25 years on jean wearers as older folk [hippies excepted] do not look good in jeans.


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

MembersBounce said:



			And ladies in only jeans 

Click to expand...

You haven't seen the ladies at my club!  Bring back the Burkha I say!


----------



## drawboy (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes it is the start of the slippery slope. My view is that Golf, as many other sports does have a dress code. If you do not want to abide by it then go skateboarding, windsurfing or do something else where a dress code doesn't exist no one forces anyone to play Golf. If you would like to join in then just accept the dress code and get on with it. If not then do not try and force a change using silly phrases like "It's 2012" what has the year got to do with it? Jeans have existed for half a century or more it still does not mean they are acceptable in a Golf club.
I will not apologise for my views I do not like standards being dropped around Golf and that is my stance.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 23, 2012)

Jeans were introduced as workwear when they started building the US railway system. [1860's?]
Over 150 years ago anyway.


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

drawboy said:



			Yes it is the start of the slippery slope. My view is that Golf, as many other sports does have a dress code. If you do not want to abide by it then go skateboarding, windsurfing or do something else where a dress code doesn't exist no one forces anyone to play Golf. If you would like to join in then just accept the dress code and get on with it. If not then do not try and force a change using silly phrases like "It's 2012" what has the year got to do with it? Jeans have existed for half a century or more it still does not mean they are acceptable in a Golf club.
I will not apologise for my views I do not like standards being dropped around Golf and that is my stance.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, I thought I was in favour of jeans until this.  Good argument!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2012)

drawboy said:



			Yes it is the start of the slippery slope. My view is that Golf, as many other sports does have a dress code. If you do not want to abide by it then go skateboarding, windsurfing or do something else where a dress code doesn't exist no one forces anyone to play Golf. If you would like to join in then just accept the dress code and get on with it. If not then do not try and force a change using silly phrases like "It's 2012" what has the year got to do with it? Jeans have existed for half a century or more it still does not mean they are acceptable in a Golf club.
I will not apologise for my views I do not like standards being dropped around Golf and that is my stance.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought the discussion was what could be worn in the bar after having played golf... or on a day you're not playing. I'd keep a dress code for the course but lighten up in the clubhouse.


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Sorry, I thought the discussion was what could be worn in the bar after having played golf... or on a day you're not playing. I'd keep a dress code for the course but lighten up in the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

But you have to put something on your legs before you step out of the house anyway so what's the difference between jeans and trousers?  I actually find trousers more comfortable.  As for going in after a round, you've just played in trousers so why bring a pair of jeans with you just to change into?

The dress code is a tradition that has been with golf since it's inception and it has evolved to where we are now which in relation to a 100 years ago it's pretty relaxed.  When you start to allow jeans then you are slowly disintegrating the code and I think that's sad.  I love golf and I actually quite like the pomp and circumstance of dressing smartly to go play so I'd probably stick with trousers and I would gently mock any of my friends who turned up in jeans for the drinks after!


----------



## triple_bogey (Sep 23, 2012)

LOL at all the people getting butthurt over clothing. Clothes do not make the man/women.


----------



## TheJezster (Sep 23, 2012)

I really dont understand why any club would have a no jeans in the bar policy, especially in this day and age.  It's what most people will wear (to be clear i didnt say all people, so if you are a non jeans wearer no need to comment on this).

Personally, i'll wear what ive played golf in, whether it be trousers or shorts in the bar after, unless I have a shower before going home, in which case i'll put a fresh pair or shorts on or a pair of jeans.  Why would I want to bring a pair of trousers along? (aside from playing in them of course).  I dont wear trousers generally so would never "choose" to wear them.

The sooner clubs relax their dress codes for in the clubhouse/bar the better if you ask me.  They'll make more money from it, thats for sure.  You'll always get people who dont want to change or move with the times and I'm sure there will be clubs around which still stick to these old traditions so there will be something for everyone.


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 23, 2012)

This whole no jeans arguement is somewhat pointless.
My club has a no jeans policy yet i wear jeans everytime i step on the course. How?, they're not blue or tight fitting thats how.
Because they're light brown & black ( 2 pairs  ) no one has ever batted an eyelid, but they are still jeans. 
Trainers is another daft argument when the club captain is sat at the bar with his new addidas adicross on his feet :rofl:


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 23, 2012)

We allow jeans in our clubhouse, mind you it's total anarchy; people running round smacking each other with buckfast bottles and urinating in the corners.

Mind you next Sunday night the place will be rammed with people watching the RC singles, the club will make a decent amount of cash and this will be primarily due to people being able to pop out to THEIR club for a few beers and dress casually.


----------



## BeachGolfer (Sep 23, 2012)

triple_bogey said:



			LOL at all the people getting butthurt over clothing.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, not leather chaps as well...


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh no somebody phone crime watch...


----------



## dufferman (Sep 23, 2012)

I love threads like this. People getting so petty and upset over a pair of jeans. It's madness. Who cares whether I turn up in a skirt or jeans or a 3 piece suit? My money is as good as anyone else's, and if I can't wear what I want in then I'd rather not be there. I am so glad non of the courses I play are like this.

The good news is, these pathetic 'rules' will die with the old men and women who are so desperate to keep them!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 23, 2012)

I seriously do not get this ''no jeans on the course but allowed in clubhose'' rule that many clubs have.

I ran municipal courses for 20+ years with the simple ruling that '' golfers should dress approrpiately for the sport''.
If they turned up in a vest the starter turned them away.
I could count the 'issues' we had on one hand.


----------



## triple_bogey (Sep 23, 2012)

dufferman said:



			The good news is, these pathetic 'rules' will die with the old men and women who are so desperate to keep them!
		
Click to expand...

Amen...............


----------



## Captainron (Sep 23, 2012)

I would rather everyone repaired thier pitch marks, divots and kept up a good pace of play than worry about what they wore. Even those who opt to 'dress down' tend to do so more smartly than the average joe on the street.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 23, 2012)

Dress codes are not really a big deal any more. There are clubs to suit every pallette.  There are clubs that allow all manner of clothes in the course and bar and there are those that don't.  Join one that suits your preference and then there's no need to get irate.


----------



## dufferman (Sep 23, 2012)

Captainron said:



			I would rather everyone repaired thier pitch marks, divots and kept up a good pace of play than worry about what they wore. Even those who opt to 'dress down' tend to do so more smartly than the average joe on the street.
		
Click to expand...

If clubs made as much of an effort to stop slow play as they did keep these clubhouse rules, Golf would be much more enjoyable!


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Dress codes are not really a big deal any more. There are clubs to suit every pallette. There are clubs that allow all manner of clothes in the course and bar and there are those that don't. Join one that suits your preference and then there's no need to get irate.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.
I'm in the smart dress corner and would look to join a club that followed my preference but I'd have no issues playing at a club where anything was allowed, I just wouldn't want to be a member there. 
That's not because I don't respect people who prefer to play in jeans or wahtever, it's just that I feel more comfortable playing where people have made an effort to look smart.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 23, 2012)

triple_bogey said:



			Clothes do not make the man/women.
		
Click to expand...

Slovenly dress begats slovenly behaviour...

In my experience the clubs that are sticklers for dress code tend to be the ones I get around in three and a bit hours... Only have to repair my own pitch marks etc etc...


----------



## chris661 (Sep 23, 2012)

dufferman said:



			I love threads like this. People getting so petty and upset over a pair of jeans. It's madness. Who cares whether I turn up in a skirt or jeans or a 3 piece suit? My money is as good as anyone else's, and if I can't wear what I want in then I'd rather not be there. I am so glad non of the courses I play are like this.

The good news is, these pathetic 'rules' will die with the old men and women who are so desperate to keep them!
		
Click to expand...

Equally the clubs you don't play at are probably quite glad you don't go there. 

As Snelly has said there are clubs to suit every type of individual go or dont it is your choice. However in this instance I would be looking to raise it at the AGM if the members of the club had no input or choice but this was foisted on them, it is a members club after all and if the members don't want it then they should have the right to change it back.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2012)

'smart' jeans should be ok in the clubhouse, however one persons smart is another's eye sore,  so maybe a no jeans policy is easier to apply. No jeans at my place, I accept that. 

If they changed it would I wear jeans. Probably not seeing as I don't own a pair without paint on. Not through the want of trying. It's all skinny legged nonsense nowadays !!!

As for jeans on a course... why? hot in summer, wet in winter the most impractical outdoor clothing ever. 

To not play a course because they don't let you wear jeans is silly.

re the op, I can't believe the members weren't consulted Gordon


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 23, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Slovenly dress begats slovenly behaviour...
		
Click to expand...

absolutely correct.........................apart from the fact that that is utter garbage


----------



## daymond (Sep 23, 2012)

Trousers,blazers and cravats I say.Another G&T please George. Pip,pip.


----------



## drutz (Sep 23, 2012)

Agree but it is much easier to control what happes in the clubhouse than on the course.


----------



## triple_bogey (Sep 23, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Slovenly dress begats slovenly behaviour....
		
Click to expand...

That is sad if you really do believe that....


----------



## JPH (Sep 23, 2012)

laughing at this thread


----------



## Mary (Sep 23, 2012)

When I was the "chauffeur" service for my son it annoyed me that, at some clubs, I had to be dressed a certain way to be able to go into the clubhouse bar for a coffee whilst I was waiting for him to finish a coaching session.  Sitting in the car park, I would chuckle at some of the sights which emerged from the clubhouse (people in old ill-fitting trousers, baggy jumpers etc), yet my smart/casual jeans were not allowed across the threshold.


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Slovenly dress begats slovenly behaviour...QUOTE]

Fact!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## drawboy (Sep 23, 2012)

This thread really is the proverbial "Old Chestnut" it comes around now and again and never ever fails to raise the hackles of both the for and against camps or should I say the younger end and the middle aged end. It makes me laugh when nowadays you can wear bright pink slacks,lemon checked t shirt and trainers with spikes and this newer apparel still isn't enough to satisfy the younger end of the golfing spectrum.
Some players will never be satisfied until they can wear jeans,t shirts or combats and hoodies, I cannot see those times coming in my generation when I'm gone I think this will be par for the course, however I still do not think it will be enough and the younger end that are attacking the status quo now will find themselves under attack by their juniors one day. I'm afraid it is the way of the world.


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2012)

I am quite happy with my Clubs policy of no jeans, but what does amaze me is anyone who wouldn't play a course that didn't allow jeans. You would miss out on so many fantastic courses, and please don't think they would miss you not playing them.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 23, 2012)

Whilst i couldn't care less if anyone wants to play with jeans on why the hell would they??

I couldn't think of anything more more uncomfortable to wear than jeans!


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 23, 2012)

drawboy said:



			This thread really is the proverbial "Old Chestnut" it comes around now and again and never ever fails to raise the hackles of both the for and against camps or should I say the younger end and the middle aged end. It makes me laugh when nowadays you can wear bright pink slacks,lemon checked t shirt and trainers with spikes and this newer apparel still isn't enough to satisfy the younger end of the golfing spectrum.
Some players will never be satisfied until they can wear jeans,t shirts or combats and hoodies, I cannot see those times coming in my generation when I'm gone I think this will be par for the course, however I still do not think it will be enough and the younger end that are attacking the status quo now will find themselves under attack by their juniors one day. I'm afraid it is the way of the world.
		
Click to expand...

I'am not young, but thanks draw boy.
I just don't see how what i wear dictates what sort of person i'am or how i behave on the golf course.


----------



## Mary (Sep 23, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Whilst i couldn't care less if anyone wants to play with jeans on why the hell would they??

I couldn't think of anything more more uncomfortable to wear than jeans!
		
Click to expand...

The OP was talking about jeans being allowed in the clubhouse, not on the course.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 23, 2012)

Mary said:



			The OP was talking about jeans being allowed in the clubhouse, not on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Regardless,how anyone would want to play in jeans beats me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2012)

Lots of interesting answers both for and against dress code policy.

As stated in my OP, I can see both sides of the argument. We are a relatively wealthy club with a full membership and a waiting list so it's not as if we are doing this to raise badly needed income. I would be quite happy with a code that allowed jeans after a certain time on say Friday and Saturday evenings so that groups of members going for a night out could meet at the club, have a couple of drinks there then move on. Not sure I'm happy about a blanket 'jeans anytime' rule though. 

Richard, this is my first club, Nick there was no consultation. Our GM seems to think he has carte blanche to do whatever he wants.


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 23, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Whilst i couldn't care less if anyone wants to play with jeans on why the hell would they??

I couldn't think of anything more more uncomfortable to wear than jeans!
		
Click to expand...

wholeheartedly agree


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 23, 2012)

drive4show said:



			My club has recently relaxed it's dress code in the clubhouse, it is now permissable to wear jeans. I understand the reasoning behind it ie. encourage people to use the bar more in the evenings etc and hopefully increase revenue streams. There are no time restrictions, jeans can be worn anytime but they have to be smart not workwear jeans.

Really not sure how I feel about this. Is it the start of the slippery slope? This was introduced without any consultation with the members, maybe a survey should have been sent out first? It is a private members club, not proprietary.
		
Click to expand...

Are these suitable?







I am waiting till clubs allow me to wear my pair as I cannot think of anywhere else to wear them.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:





MegaSteve said:



			Slovenly dress begats slovenly behaviour...QUOTE]

Fact!
		
Click to expand...

not fact opinion !!! sometimes I choose to dress like one of the homeless at weekends (not at the club) still wearing a suit on Monday morning !!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Are these suitable?







I am waiting till clubs allow me to wear my pair as I cannot think of anywhere else to wear them.
		
Click to expand...

not with your scrawny arse in them !! Daisy Duke maybe :thup:


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

therod said:





d2cko said:



			not fact opinion !!! sometimes I choose to dress like one of the homeless at weekends (not at the club) still wearing a suit on Monday morning !!
		
Click to expand...

No, it's fact!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:





therod said:



			No, it's fact!
		
Click to expand...

No, it isn't
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2012)

No, it's fact
		
Click to expand...


which by definition makes me a slob ?  ever so slightly judgemental on your part, and also slightly hypocritical seeing as that short/sock combo on your La Cala vid wouldn't be allowed at most good courses in the UK :ears:


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2012)

therod said:



			not with your scrawny arse in them !! Daisy Duke maybe :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Daisy Duke 30 years ago, not now though.


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:





therod said:



			No, it's fact!
		
Click to expand...

Based on what evidence.
This should be good 

Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Daisy Duke 30 years ago, not now though.

Click to expand...

mmm good point. Maybe Jessica Simpson as Daisy Duke ?? (she's a singer Rich)


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:





d2cko said:



			Based on what evidence.
This should be good 

Click to expand...

why is my name on this quote. I didn't say it !!! it was the other fella
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2012)

On the subject of that video......

1st guy, slow play penalty for not being ready when it was his shot

3rd guy.....dodgy swing

Cameraman, still pi55ed from the night before?

;-)


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2012)

therod said:



			mmm good point. Maybe Jessica Simpson as Daisy Duke ?? (she's a singer Rich)






Click to expand...

Not a cross between Jessica Rabbit and Marge Simpson then ?  Nice bodywork though.


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 23, 2012)

therod said:





walshawwhippet said:



			why is my name on this quote. I didn't say it !!! it was the other fella[/QUOTE

Yer right, it was him from Yorkshire.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

therod said:



			which by definition makes me a slob ?  ever so slightly judgemental on your part, and also slightly hypocritical seeing as that short/sock combo on your La Cala vid wouldn't be allowed at most good courses in the UK :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for watching, I holed the putt by the way!  I have actually worn that combo many times this year at very nice courses around the UK.  I did regret it in La Cala though, my legs don't see the light of day much and were rather raw after 3 rounds in the sun!

Anyway, with reference to the 'fact'.  I'll start by saying that no matter what I say here people will always come up with examples of how they dress like cavemen but have just been nominated for the Good Housekeeping Top Bloke of the Year or they have 6 MBEs. So it's largely irrelevant because it seems that everybody on here wears jeans on the course or in the club but yet they know every rule and decision off heart and regularly get asked to referee finals because they are all knowledgeable but only if they wear jeans!

My fact comes from my career in the Army.  As I'm sure you are all aware, self disipline is a major part of a soldiers training.  We teach them this because it gives them a sense of responsibility in all areas of life.  We need to keep on top of standards because if you let it slip in one area then it is likely to slip in others.  As such, the soldiers under my care that are regularly untidy are the same soldiers that turn up late, turn up drunk or just downright lazy!  The soldiers that are smart are the ones that can be relied on!

Comparing golfers to soldiers is not ideal, I know this.  I also know that the golfers that turn up to my course wearing jeans are the same golfers that hold me up for 5 hours, they are the same ones that don't have a clue about the most basic of rules and they are the same ones that don't rake the bunkers!

I'm not saying that all trouser wearing golfers are perfect but at least they are on their way..

Discuss...


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

drive4show said:



			On the subject of that video......

1st guy, slow play penalty for not being ready when it was his shot

3rd guy.....dodgy swing

Cameraman, still pi55ed from the night before?

;-)
		
Click to expand...

Fact!!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:



			I'm not saying that all trouser wearing golfers are perfect but at least they are on their way..

Discuss...
		
Click to expand...

well done for coming back from Afganistan in one piece  and not pregnant :thup:


Your statment probably applies to the Army, maybe to on the golf course not to normal life !

my wardrobe is mixed, but my weapon is clean SIR !!!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 23, 2012)

drawboy said:



			Yes it is the start of the slippery slope. My view is that Golf, as many other sports does have a dress code. If you do not want to abide by it then go skateboarding, windsurfing or do something else where a dress code doesn't exist no one forces anyone to play Golf. If you would like to join in then just accept the dress code and get on with it. If not then do not try and force a change using silly phrases like "It's 2012" what has the year got to do with it? Jeans have existed for half a century or more it still does not mean they are acceptable in a Golf club.
I will not apologise for my views I do not like standards being dropped around Golf and that is my stance.
		
Click to expand...

Sartorial ignorance here imo. But no problem that you have that opinion.

I don't believe Clubs intend 'standards' to drop. They will still allow my scruffy long shorts and un-pressed, slightly filthy trousers in! I believe they are simply reacting to changes in trends of apparel just as golfers do! After all, we ae no longer wearing the style of clothes Old Tom and his contemporaries wore.

The only issue I see with allowing Denim is where is the line drawn. Much easier to say No Denim (except Juniors perhaps?) than let Bar Staff to decide - as I agree that there are unacceptable styles of Denim gear.


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:



			Thank you for watching, I holed the putt by the way!  I have actually worn that combo many times this year at very nice courses around the UK.  I did regret it in La Cala though, my legs don't see the light of day much and were rather raw after 3 rounds in the sun!

Anyway, with reference to the 'fact'.  I'll start by saying that no matter what I say here people will always come up with examples of how they dress like cavemen but have just been nominated for the Good Housekeeping Top Bloke of the Year or they have 6 MBEs. So it's largely irrelevant because it seems that everybody on here wears jeans on the course or in the club but yet they know every rule and decision off heart and regularly get asked to referee finals because they are all knowledgeable but only if they wear jeans!

My fact comes from my career in the Army.  As I'm sure you are all aware, self disipline is a major part of a soldiers training.  We teach them this because it gives them a sense of responsibility in all areas of life.  We need to keep on top of standards because if you let it slip in one area then it is likely to slip in others.  As such, the soldiers under my care that are regularly untidy are the same soldiers that turn up late, turn up drunk or just downright lazy!  The soldiers that are smart are the ones that can be relied on!

Comparing golfers to soldiers is not ideal, I know this.  I also know that the golfers that turn up to my course wearing jeans are the same golfers that hold me up for 5 hours, they are the same ones that don't have a clue about the most basic of rules and they are the same ones that don't rake the bunkers!

I'm not saying that all trouser wearing golfers are perfect but at least they are on their way..

Discuss...
		
Click to expand...

Bloody Ruperts 

Its been my experience that standards are not determined by the clothes you wear, rather more so by the way you were raised.
Respect dear boy, both for yourself and others. Taught to me by my parents from a very early age.
Oh and i've never owned a suit in my life. Never been to court you see :thup:


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

therod said:



			well done for coming back from Afganistan in one piece  and not pregnant :thup:


Your statment probably applies to the Army, maybe to on the golf course not to normal life !

my wardrobe is mixed, but my weapon is clean SIR !!!
		
Click to expand...

The not pregnant bit was harder than you might think!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:



			The not pregnant bit was harder than you might think!
		
Click to expand...

having seen the soldier in question I'm amazed she managed it


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:



			My fact comes from my career in the Army.  As I'm sure you are all aware, self disipline is a major part of a soldiers training.  We teach them this because it gives them a sense of responsibility in all areas of life.  We need to keep on top of standards because if you let it slip in one area then it is likely to slip in others.  As such, the soldiers under my care that are regularly untidy are the same soldiers that turn up late, turn up drunk or just downright lazy!  The soldiers that are smart are the ones that can be relied on!

Discuss...
		
Click to expand...

Now you are getting into an area on which I can talk with some authority.  Firstly you are right, you cannot compare life as a soldier to golf club membership.  However, you are generalising far too much, the ability to use an steam iron fantastically well does not necessarily make anyone a great soldier.

I have met many soldiers who whilst immaculately turned out were not necessarily any more efficient than their peers, they were just, well, smartly turned out.

I have met many soldiers who whilst certainly not the smartest were significantly better than their peers - the sort of guys you wanted around you on ops.


If you have soldiers under you that are particularly and regularly scruffy then maybe you should try getting a grip of them; the obvious advantage of this is once they are smart they will never again contravene the MML.


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			Bloody Ruperts 

Click to expand...

I'm no Rupert, I work for a living...


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			If you have soldiers under you that are particularly and regularly scruffy then maybe you should try getting a grip of them; the obvious advantage of this is once they are smart they will never again contravene the MML.
		
Click to expand...

Is MML one of those TLAs that I should know of?


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:



			I'm no Rupert, I work for a living... 

Click to expand...

Sorry sarge ? :thup:


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:



			Is MML one of those TLAs that I should know of?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not even going to dignify that with a response

crap!!!! just did


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm all up for clubs relaxing rules slightly, but certaind levels should be upheld:

Jeans - dark blue or black, NO light blue or work jeans an no jeans with any rips
Trainers - big Huge No No, if your wearing jeans wear shoes
T shirts - fine for golf but again if wearing jeans a casual shirt doesnt hurt

To me it's a trade off, slacken up on the trouser front, tighten up on the shoes and shirt


----------



## BeachGolfer (Sep 23, 2012)

Show me someone in shiny 15 year old half mast navy blue Farah's and velco fastening beige loafers who is against clubhouse attire policy change and I'll show you someone who doesn't spend a penny on golf course attire in his clubs pro shop and even less behind the bar.


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:



			Is MML one of those TLAs that I should know of?
		
Click to expand...

Manual of military law.
Whoops


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Jeans - dark blue or black, NO light blue or work jeans an no jeans with any rips
		
Click to expand...

But this is the problem, who decides what is 'dark' ? It's all too subjective.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 23, 2012)

drive4show said:



			But this is the problem, who decides what is 'dark' ? It's all too subjective.
		
Click to expand...

Navy or darker - ie dark blue not light blue or faded.


----------



## d2cko (Sep 23, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			Manual of military law.
Whoops 

Click to expand...

I just use the Service Test.  You can find fault with anybody because its very ambiguous......


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 23, 2012)

Good thread. I always enjoy the dinosaurs versus the 21st century argument. I'm in the 21st century camp. When will the dinosaurs realise that jeans are soooo 1960's. I prefer the forward thinking clubs that don't allow jeans, so that members can express their individuality by wearing modern, stylish, clothes rather than having to conform with an old out dated style of dress made from french peasants material.


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 23, 2012)

d2cko said:



			I just use the Service Test.  You can find fault with anybody because its very ambiguous......
		
Click to expand...

Is that the vsba ? Bloody acronyms !! 
Respect for others (par: 15, 16 ) are pretty close to what i posted before :ears:


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 23, 2012)

backwoodsman said:



			Good thread. I always enjoy the dinosaurs versus the 21st century argument. I'm in the 21st century camp. When will the dinosaurs realise that jeans are soooo 1960's. I prefer the forward thinking clubs that don't allow jeans, so that members can express their individuality by wearing modern, stylish, clothes rather than having to conform with an old out dated style of dress made from french peasants material.
		
Click to expand...

Nowt wrong with French pheasants:mmm:


----------



## Sybez (Sep 23, 2012)

If Golf Clubs are to survive they should be embracing the next generation of subscription payers and consider dropping/changing/relaxing dress codes.....


----------



## drawboy (Sep 23, 2012)

No they should not at all. There is a dress code in golf, If you do not want to play or abide by the rules then find something more appealing to you, no one forces anyone to play as I have stated loads of times. Golf does not have to chase youth players by changing the dress codes. If you want to wear what you like when playing sport then find a sport you can live with and with gear you do like playing in, it's easier for all that way. There are loads of sports out there that have a dress code. Martial arts, football, rugby,athletics and more. Golf isn't the only one, but there are choices out there for anyone who really really cannot play sport in a polo shirt and trousers.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2012)

drawboy said:



			No they should not at all. There is a dress code in golf, If you do not want to play or abide by the rules then find something more appealing to you, no one forces anyone to play as I have stated loads of times. Golf does not have to chase youth players by changing the dress codes. If you want to wear what you like when playing sport then find a sport you can live with and with gear you do like playing in, it's easier for all that way. There are loads of sports out there that have a dress code. Martial arts, football, rugby,athletics and more. Golf isn't the only one, but there are choices out there for anyone who really really cannot play sport in a polo shirt and trousers.
		
Click to expand...

The OP regards having a swally whilst wearing jeans!


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2012)

Sybez said:



			If Golf Clubs are to survive they should be embracing the next generation of subscription payers and consider dropping/changing/relaxing dress codes.....
		
Click to expand...

Hold on though, have you considered that a lot of existing members might like the current dress codes, and decide to  move to another club if they were relaxed. Shouldn't you be looking after existing paid up members, rather than potential members ?


----------



## Iaing (Sep 23, 2012)

I think it's up to each individual club's membership to decide if jeans are allowed or not.
If they decide they're not allowed, then this decision should be treated with respect.


----------



## Sybez (Sep 23, 2012)

Andy said:



			The OP regards having a swally whilst wearing jeans!
		
Click to expand...

Agree. This is about in the bar/clubhouse attire not out on course...


----------



## drawboy (Sep 23, 2012)

Lets be a bit realistic here. Junior golfers bring little to a GC in all honesty, so why bother courting them with relaxed dress codes, be it in the bar or on the course, not many are going to become Rory Mcilroys. Most pay hardly anything in fee's  and when they become adult golfers they move on to another club as readily as anyone else with money in the pocket. I'd rather have 1 adult member paying full money and adhering to the dress codes without constantly moaning about not being able to wear what they want when drinking a lucozade than have 20 junior members that pay less combined than an adult member and want to wear there keks around their ankles showing off their shreddies to all and sundry.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sybez said:



			Agree. This is about in the bar/clubhouse attire not out on course...
		
Click to expand...

Yes absolutely correct, we still have full dress code on the course


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2012)

drawboy said:



			Lets be a bit realistic here. Junior golfers bring little to a GC in all honesty, so why bother courting them with relaxed dress codes, be it in the bar or on the course, not many are going to become Rory Mcilroys. Most pay hardly anything in fee's  and when they become adult golfers they move on to another club as readily as anyone else with money in the pocket. I'd rather have 1 adult member paying full money and adhering to the dress codes without constantly moaning about not being able to wear what they want when drinking a lucozade than have 20 junior members that pay less combined than an adult member and want to wear there keks around their ankles showing off their shreddies to all and sundry.
		
Click to expand...

Gash !


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Yes absolutely correct, we still have full dress code on the course
		
Click to expand...

The way it should be. Smart trousers / shorts on the course. Relax having a few pints in jeans before heading out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2012)

drawboy said:



			Lets be a bit realistic here. Junior golfers bring little to a GC in all honesty, so why bother courting them with relaxed dress codes, be it in the bar or on the course, not many are going to become Rory Mcilroys. Most pay hardly anything in fee's  and when they become adult golfers they move on to another club as readily as anyone else with money in the pocket. I'd rather have 1 adult member paying full money and adhering to the dress codes without constantly moaning about not being able to wear what they want when drinking a lucozade than have 20 junior members that pay less combined than an adult member and want to wear there keks around their ankles showing off their shreddies to all and sundry.
		
Click to expand...




Andy said:



			Gash !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I agree with him. What do juniors contribute in real terms. Hardly anything in terms of revenue and its true that many once they reach a certain standard show no loyalty and go somewhere where daddy thinks they can be a big fish. Many push all sorts of rules including dress code to their limits and I'd rather have one full paying member who comes in, gets involved in comps and in the 19th and just accepts the club and the rules for what it and they are


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 23, 2012)

Andy said:



			Gash !
		
Click to expand...

lol - and in plain speak that would be...


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 23, 2012)

drawboy said:



			Lets be a bit realistic here. Junior golfers bring little to a GC in all honesty, so why bother courting them with relaxed dress codes, be it in the bar or on the course, not many are going to become Rory Mcilroys. Most pay hardly anything in fee's  and when they become adult golfers they move on to another club as readily as anyone else with money in the pocket. I'd rather have 1 adult member paying full money and adhering to the dress codes without constantly moaning about not being able to wear what they want when drinking a lucozade than have 20 junior members that pay less combined than an adult member and want to wear there keks around their ankles showing off their shreddies to all and sundry.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely bang on the money. As a junior only 15 years ago, did I refuse to wear appropriate attire accepted by the club, no! The club had its rules and as a member I had two choices, obide or leave!

If clubs stood united rules would stand, it's weak struggling clubs that have had no choice but to relax the rules to try abd hook members on minute pro's, club should have stood united and kept to traditions of the sport!

Drawboy, on a side note the last couple of lines are priceless :thup:


----------



## Sybez (Sep 23, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but I agree with him. What do juniors contribute in real terms. Hardly anything in terms of revenue and its true that many once they reach a certain standard show no loyalty and go somewhere where daddy thinks they can be a big fish. Many push all sorts of rules including dress code to their limits and I'd rather have one full paying member who comes in, gets involved in comps and in the 19th and just accepts the club and the rules for what it and they are
		
Click to expand...

So up till the age of 18 you're a junior and suddenly move on from the club. From 19 to what 60(?) no smart jeans and trainers/pumps.... that's a pretty big wack of "full up paying" people that your potentially missing out on, who will all have the stereo typical preconception (possibly wrong) that golf clubs are full of stuffy dress codes in the clubhouse, so will be nervous about "fitting in" at a club that then promotes having a "relaxed, friendly atmospheres to socialise in"....

I mean come on..... if Augusta can except Women! :whoo:


----------



## chris661 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sybez said:



			I mean come on..... if Augusta can except Women! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Should have kept it that way..........


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but I agree with him. What do juniors contribute in real terms. Hardly anything in terms of revenue and its true that many once they reach a certain standard show no loyalty and go somewhere where daddy thinks they can be a big fish. Many push all sorts of rules including dress code to their limits and I'd rather have one full paying member who comes in, gets involved in comps and in the 19th and just accepts the club and the rules for what it and they are
		
Click to expand...

Our juniors spend all day at the course from early morning to night. They eat in the clubhouse \ proshop and spend a fortune on clothing \ equipment. Some probably spend more than full members even though it's probably Dads money, who cares as long as they contribute.

With the attitude of you 2 is it any wonder juniors dont take up the game.

And most juniors follow fashion, hence no auld fuddy duddy chinos.


----------



## Fader (Sep 23, 2012)

I think all clubs should have relaxed dress in the bar, how you dress doesn't have any bearing on how you repsect the etiquette of others. That comes from plain and simple manners, I do think their should be a standard of dress on the the course. In the clubhouse though never understood that one at all.


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2012)

Dress code in the bar is far more touchy subject that dress code on the course, jeans and trainers in the bar should be no issue.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 23, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Should have kept it that way..........
		
Click to expand...


Why, please explain yourself.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 23, 2012)

drawboy said:



			Lets be a bit realistic here. Junior golfers bring little to a GC in all honesty, so why bother courting them with relaxed dress codes, be it in the bar or on the course, not many are going to become Rory Mcilroys. Most pay hardly anything in fee's  and when they become adult golfers they move on to another club as readily as anyone else with money in the pocket. I'd rather have 1 adult member paying full money and adhering to the dress codes without constantly moaning about not being able to wear what they want when drinking a lucozade than have 20 junior members that pay less combined than an adult member and want to wear there keks around their ankles showing off their shreddies to all and sundry.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the attitude of sufficient at your club, then I can understand why they go elsewhere!

Juniors are the Future of Golf, pure and simple.  Your club is already encouraging them by allowing them to play on reduced subs etc. You appear to be discouraging them - not by the clothing policy but certainly ty the rest of the attitude I detect in the above post!


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Sep 23, 2012)

Just to clarify once and for all I don't think anyone is advocating jeans on the course so those arguing against it are just wasting their time and confusing the issue. As for Jeans in the club house etc I really do wonder about some people who allow anybodies attire of choice to annoy/offend them so much. Why do you care what clothes somebody else is wearing while they have a drink etc? If jeans annoy/offend you so much I really do feel sorry for you. I pretty much wear jeans all the time when dressing casually. I wear trousers for work and when I'm playing golf. If I'm going to the club to just use the driving range and then have a drink then if I had to specifically get changed into trousers to do it I just wouldn't bother, I'd go to the driving range that's closer and isn't attached to a club so you can wear whatever you like. I've yet to hear an argument against casual attire in the clubhouse that isn't basically snobbery.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 23, 2012)

Personally I don't agree with folk wearing jeans on the course as I think it detracts how the game was played years ago but jeans in the clubhouse or practise area are fine. But given the choice I would rather play behind someone wearing jeans than some Chomper who thinks he can play golf spraying it all over the place and holding up play, these are the guys who piss me off so if it meant letting guys play with jeans and keeping them Chompers off our course then jeans would win hands down.


Chompers you need to look behind you and stand aside your giving our great game a bad name......:whoo:


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't see how or why juniors got introduced into this thread... No junior I know would be seen dead in a pair of jeans either out on the course or in the clubhouse...

If jeans were to become the norm... Then the next 'discussion' would be... What hue of trackie bottoms are acceptable? How low do we want to 'raise the bar'? Shell suits anybody???

For the record I can get around in three and a bit hours unimpeded raking after myself in bunkers and repairing my pitchmarks... Though what the hell that has to do with the wearing of jeans in the clubhouse I haven't a scooby doo....


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 24, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Don't see how or why juniors got introduced into this thread... No junior I know would be seen dead in a pair of jeans either out on the course or in the clubhouse...

If jeans were to become the norm... Then the next 'discussion' would be... What hue of trackie bottoms are acceptable? How low do we want to 'raise the bar'? Shell suits anybody???

For the record I can get around in three and a bit hours unimpeded raking after myself in bunkers and repairing my pitchmarks... Though what the hell that has to do with the wearing of jeans in the clubhouse I haven't a scooby doo....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed juniors are the future of all our clubs and we should treat them with respect for playing the game & stand aside when we hold them up.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 24, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Should have kept it that way..........
		
Click to expand...


Bump.........

Once again Chris please explain why they should not have allowed women Golfers, I feel you have some underlying issue here and would like to here your take on why they should not accept women members and I don't think a reply of it was a joke will suffice.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2012)

What is the point of this thread now?  It has moved on from the original question, which is fine but is now utterly pointless. 

Let me make it easy for the hard of learning amongst you.  If you don't like dress codes at golf clubs then don't go there and leave them for the people that do. Instead, go to your local golf "centre" where you can watch football on sky sports, drink Stella, wear your white trainers, lounge in your jeans, read the Sun, compare tattoos and discuss the relative merits of cheap Tesco wine and gas barbecues. You will have a whale of a time and I won't have to mix with you so everyone's a winner!

In the meantime, I can go for 18 Chav free holes of foursomes at my local top 50 ranked heathland course,  get changed into a decent tailored suit, enjoy a rare rib of beef with a cote du beaune and retire to the members bar to talk about things that you would not want to understand or be interested in.

Best we don't mix.  You think I am a dinosaur and I think you are a prole. It has always been this way and always will be.  Every peg has a hole, find your niche and enjoy it and don't think that you should foist your idea of golfing heaven on others as it is probably their idea of hell.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			What is the point of this thread now?  It has moved on from the original question, which is fine but is now utterly pointless. 

Let me make it easy for the hard of learning amongst you.  If you don't like dress codes at golf clubs then don't go there and leave them for the people that do. Instead, go to your local golf "centre" where you can watch football on sky sports, drink Stella, wear your white trainers, lounge in your jeans, read the Sun, compare tattoos and discuss the relative merits of cheap Tesco wine and gas barbecues. You will have a whale of a time and I won't have to mix with you so everyone's a winner!

In the meantime, I can go for 18 Chav free holes of foursomes at my local top 50 ranked heathland course,  get changed into a decent tailored suit, enjoy a rare rib of beef with a cote du beaune and retire to the members bar to talk about things that you would not want to understand or be interested in.

Best we don't mix.  You think I am a dinosaur and I think you are a prole. It has always been this way and always will be.  Every peg has a hole, find your niche and enjoy it *and don't think that you should foist your idea of golfing heaven on others as it is probably their idea of hell.*

Click to expand...


Indeed, practice what you preach old bean!


:rofl:

Also I don't really drink, would a cup of tea suffice or is that a bit "chav" although up here its "ned" culture but I take your point!


----------



## d2cko (Sep 24, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Bump.........

Once again Chris please explain why they should not have allowed women Golfers, I feel you have some underlying issue here and would like to here your take on why they should not accept women members and I don't think a reply of it was a joke will suffice.
		
Click to expand...

Just to play Devil's Advocate...

I don't think that they should've let women in because they were forced to by society.  Augusta is a members club with a very select group of members who set the rules for their club.  They clearly decided early on that they wanted a club where they could go and get away from the womenfolk.  Not my cup of tea but it's their club and they can set the rules as they see fit.  It's a shame that they've been forced into this!


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Indeed, practice what you preach old bean!


:rofl:

Also I don't really drink, would a cup of tea suffice or is that a bit "chav" although up here its "ned" culture but I take your point!
		
Click to expand...

18 holes followed by tea and toast with you sounds great to me to be honest.  Must fix up a game.  I'm in Prestwick at the end of the month but could fly to any airport and drive down.. Might go to Troon for a game with a pal too.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 24, 2012)

Not got enough time to read all the responses apart from the first page. My club do not allow jeans, but people do wear jeans style trousers and no one seems to have a problem with that. No problem with people wearing jeans as long as they are smart jeans not ripped scruffy ones. Defiant no to trainers, then again I do not tend to wear trainers often, I always wear shoes with my jeans.

It is about time clubs entered the 21st century with the rest of us. Wearing jeans is not considered scruffy today. I remember when I first started to go to night clubs you had to wear trousers and shoes, now you can go in jeans and trainers. The world has moved on why do golf clubs not go with the times?


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 24, 2012)

See the above post sums it up nicely. I wear jeans for work two days Aa week as I'm on site, and alot of the time casually outside of work, but jeans don't mean trainers and tee shirts.

Relax the rules to dark blue/black denim with shirt and shoes and in my opinion this is still smart. But jeans trainers abd a tee shirt..... This does not get my backing!

I know certain clubs take this approach to snag extra bar revenue but is it they hard, Saturday I was looking for a car, knew I'd stop at the club on the way back for dinner so purposely put on dark jeans, shirt and shoes. Comfy enough for day wear, smart enough to not look chavy in the gold club. A happy medium!


----------



## Whee (Sep 24, 2012)

Some of you are going to get awfully lonely on your perches. Actually, judging by how upset you are over someone wearing a pair of jeans, in a golf club of all places! I'd suggest you're already very lonely.

Life's short enough.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 24, 2012)

Not lonely by any means, lOve the fact that clubs are relaxing areas such as dress codes but do beleive "some" golfers as pushing it just a tad to far!


----------



## richy (Sep 24, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but I agree with him. What do juniors contribute in real terms. Hardly anything in terms of revenue and its true that many once they reach a certain standard show no loyalty and go somewhere where daddy thinks they can be a big fish. Many push all sorts of rules including dress code to their limits and I'd rather have one full paying member who comes in, gets involved in comps and in the 19th and just accepts the club and the rules for what it and they are
		
Click to expand...

No wonder your juniors up and leave when they reach 18 if this is your attitude.


----------



## richy (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			What is the point of this thread now?  It has moved on from the original question, which is fine but is now utterly pointless. 

Let me make it easy for the hard of learning amongst you.  If you don't like dress codes at golf clubs then don't go there and leave them for the people that do. Instead, go to your local golf "centre" where you can watch football on sky sports, drink Stella, wear your white trainers, lounge in your jeans, read the Sun, compare tattoos and discuss the relative merits of cheap Tesco wine and gas barbecues. You will have a whale of a time and I won't have to mix with you so everyone's a winner!

In the meantime, I can go for 18 Chav free holes of foursomes at my local top 50 ranked heathland course,  get changed into a decent tailored suit, enjoy a rare rib of beef with a cote du beaune and retire to the members bar to talk about things that you would not want to understand or be interested in.

Best we don't mix.  You think I am a dinosaur and I think you are a prole. It has always been this way and always will be.  Every peg has a hole, find your niche and enjoy it and don't think that you should foist your idea of golfing heaven on others as it is probably their idea of hell.
		
Click to expand...

No wonder people think most golfers are up stuck up their own arse.


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			What is the point of this thread now?  It has moved on from the original question, which is fine but is now utterly pointless. 

Let me make it easy for the hard of learning amongst you.  If you don't like dress codes at golf clubs then don't go there and leave them for the people that do. Instead, go to your local golf "centre" where you can watch football on sky sports, drink Stella, wear your white trainers, lounge in your jeans, read the Sun, compare tattoos and discuss the relative merits of cheap Tesco wine and gas barbecues. You will have a whale of a time and I won't have to mix with you so everyone's a winner!

In the meantime, I can go for 18 Chav free holes of foursomes at my local top 50 ranked heathland course,  get changed into a decent tailored suit, enjoy a rare rib of beef with a cote du beaune and retire to the members bar to talk about things that you would not want to understand or be interested in.

Best we don't mix.  You think I am a dinosaur and I think you are a prole. It has always been this way and always will be.  Every peg has a hole, find your niche and enjoy it and don't think that you should foist your idea of golfing heaven on others as it is probably their idea of hell.
		
Click to expand...

So have you actually joined a club now or are you still poncing games wherever you can?

I'm slightly confused by the fact that you seem to think the wearing of jeans is in some way an indicator of IQ and/ or level of education, bizarre.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 24, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			So have you actually joined a club now or are you still poncing games wherever you can?

I'm slightly confused by the fact that you seem to think the wearing of jeans is in some way an indicator of IQ and/ or level of education, bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Or indeed compare tattoos with other people who have the same Masters degree as me, and yes I have both.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 24, 2012)

Although I agree with a number of 'rules,' standards and etiqutte I've always found it bizarre that I can have a round of golf with someone but if they change into jeans I couldn't have a beer with the same person. He's good enough to be on the course but he turns into some sort of axe murderer/child molester because he's put on a pair of jeans.

Way back in the mists of time, jeans were considered work wear and that's why they were banned in clubs - seen it in a club diary from the turn of the last century. The commonsense approach adopted by our predecessors in the game has been forgotten in favour of a blind "its in the rules" attitude.

"Rules are for the guidance of wise men and the adherence of fools."

As for tats, keep 'em covered... ;-)


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 24, 2012)

Im loving the fact that most on this forum will rightly form an internet lynch mob if anyone is perceived to be judging people by their skin colour or sex, but will happily judge people based on their choice of attire.

 I take as I see and if anyone doesn't want to have a drink with me because im wearing jeans (with a nice shirt and shoes), then thats fine as well. I'll probably not have much in common with you anyway.......


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			So have you actually joined a club now or are you still poncing games wherever you can?

I'm slightly confused by the fact that you seem to think the wearing of jeans is in some way an indicator of IQ and/ or level of education, bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Still poncing thanks. Whatever that means....

And yes, you do sound confused when you state "the fact that you seem" - doesn't make sense really does it?   

Let me help.   The point I am making is this - if you like wearing jeans in the clubhouse then fine, join a club that allows this. Live and let live.  It is really quite simple.  The examples in my previous post were designed to illustrate this point by using two caricatures.  

I would have thought that even knuckle dragging, denim clad, tattooed, Masters graduates (like me!) would be able to see this.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2012)

richy said:



			No wonder people think most golfers are up stuck up their own arse.
		
Click to expand...


Yes no wonder tiny brain.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 24, 2012)

drawboy said:



			Lets be a bit realistic here. Junior golfers bring little to a GC in all honesty, so why bother courting them with relaxed dress codes, be it in the bar or on the course, not many are going to become Rory Mcilroys. Most pay hardly anything in fee's  and when they become adult golfers they move on to another club as readily as anyone else with money in the pocket. I'd rather have 1 adult member paying full money and adhering to the dress codes without constantly moaning about not being able to wear what they want when drinking a lucozade than have 20 junior members that pay less combined than an adult member and want to wear there keks around their ankles showing off their shreddies to all and sundry.
		
Click to expand...

Jings, what a truly awful post.
If you really believe what you have written..shame on you, you have no place in golf.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			I would be interested in what really triggered the change in policy as we have reconsidered the implications recently, based on the continual promotion of Junior golf, which results in a lot of parents wanting to use the clubhouse facilities when bringing youngsters to events over the weekends who wouldn't have given consideration to a dress code other than looking respectable etc

This put staff in a very difficult situation, and it was decided that the most appropriate step was to permit smart jeans over the weekend for this reason.
		
Click to expand...

My club takes a relaxed view on the dress of parents or friends of juniors - pretty much anything casual but reasonably tidy is OK'd.  As it happens the parents of our own juniors tend to respect the dress rules in any case and we try to be as welcoming as possible to those accompanying visiting juniors so generally don't pull people up.  

This is I think particularly important when the junior may be visiting the club as part of any initiative to get more kids to join, and so parents etc may not appreciate that golf clubs have a dress code.

But I'm pretty sure we would not go down the jeans route to encourage more use of the clubhouse by members when not playing.  It's not the dress code that turns my mrs off from us going to the club for a drink or meal.  She's just not a 'golf club' sort of person.  And in general I don't think it would make any difference at all.  Maybe if we had a snooker table...but we don't have the room for one.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 24, 2012)

I can hit my driver 340 yards but only in my jeans.  Funny that!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I can hit my driver 340 yards but only in my jeans.  Funny that!
		
Click to expand...

I don't possess a pair of jeans. 
Should I buy a pair to improve my driving distance?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			I don't possess a pair of jeans. 
Should I buy a pair to improve my driving distance?
		
Click to expand...

I've got an old pair of 28" hipsters you could have if they're not too baggy for you.
They seem to have shrunk over the years


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've just come back from a couple of away matches for the club and we played at Western Gailes.

What a fantastic club. Every round you played you were expected to wear Jacket and Tie to arrive in, change into golf attire then back into jacket and tie to have a drink in the bar.

Not for everyone, but i love tradition and would happily do this to play there.

if you wanted to wear jeans this would not be the club for you.


----------



## richy (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Yes no wonder tiny brain.
		
Click to expand...

You have such a wimpy weasely way of trying to offend people.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2012)

richy said:



			You have such a wimpy weasely way of trying to offend people.
		
Click to expand...


Whatever.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 24, 2012)

It is only in recent golfing history that jeans have been frowned upon.
I think the new propriety clubs of the 1990's used it as a means of trying attract snobby members.
I also remember an ex chairwoman of ELGA wearing jeans when I played mixed foursomes on a top quality course in the 1980's.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Whatever.
		
Click to expand...

"Whatever" ??!!

Surely only chavs wearing hoodies and trekkies say Whatever?
Innit.


----------



## richy (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Whatever.
		
Click to expand...

Ah touchÃ©


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It is only in recent golfing history that jeans have been frowned upon.
I think the new propriety clubs of the 1990's used it as a means of trying attract snobby members.
I also remember an ex chairwoman of ELGA wearing jeans when I played mixed foursomes on a top quality course in the 1980's.
		
Click to expand...

I think the banning of jeans was to keep Jeremy Clarkson out


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 24, 2012)

drive4show said:



			My club has recently relaxed it's dress code in the clubhouse, it is now permissable to wear jeans. I understand the reasoning behind it ie. encourage people to use the bar more in the evenings etc and hopefully increase revenue streams. There are no time restrictions, jeans can be worn anytime but they have to be smart not workwear jeans.

Really not sure how I feel about this. Is it the start of the slippery slope? This was introduced without any consultation with the members, maybe a survey should have been sent out first? It is a private members club, not proprietary.
		
Click to expand...

IMO denim in any form should not be allowed, how do you differentiate between workwear and smart, at least with denim not being allowed you have a clearly defined boundary.  

Our club allows it now and frankly it looks terrible.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			"Whatever" ??!!

Surely only chavs wearing hoodies and trekkies say Whatever?
Innit.

Click to expand...

I've never heard Jean Luc say "whatever"


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Whatever.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz7_3n7xyDg


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I've never heard Jean Luc say "whatever"   

Click to expand...

ha ha !
I meant tracksuits.
Trackkies?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't resist
And as we all know, resistance is "whatever"


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			What is the point of this thread now? It has moved on from the original question, which is fine but is now utterly pointless. 

Let me make it easy for the hard of learning amongst you. If you don't like dress codes at golf clubs then don't go there and leave them for the people that do. Instead, go to your local golf "centre" where you can watch football on sky sports, drink Stella, wear your white trainers, lounge in your jeans, read the Sun, compare tattoos and discuss the relative merits of cheap Tesco wine and gas barbecues. You will have a whale of a time and I won't have to mix with you so everyone's a winner!

In the meantime, I can go for 18 Chav free holes of foursomes at my local top 50 ranked heathland course, get changed into a decent tailored suit, enjoy a rare rib of beef with a cote du beaune and retire to the members bar to talk about things that you would not want to understand or be interested in.

Best we don't mix. You think I am a dinosaur and I think you are a prole. It has always been this way and always will be. Every peg has a hole, find your niche and enjoy it and don't think that you should foist your idea of golfing heaven on others as it is probably their idea of hell.
		
Click to expand...

snelly

A little bit OTT but I think your sentiment is absolutely spot on!

ps....West Sussex GC??


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Still poncing thanks. Whatever that means....

And yes, you do sound confused when you state "the fact that you seem" - doesn't make sense really does it?   

Let me help.   The point I am making is this - if you like wearing jeans in the clubhouse then fine, join a club that allows this. Live and let live.  It is really quite simple.  The examples in my previous post were designed to illustrate this point by using two caricatures.  

I would have thought that even knuckle dragging, denim clad, tattooed, Masters graduates (like me!) would be able to see this.
		
Click to expand...

It means that last time this debate came up, you saw fit to lecture one and all on how you felt golf clubs should be run.  Strangely though, as you admitted at the time, you weren't even a member of a club.


----------



## ADB (Sep 24, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			It means that last time this debate came up, you saw fit to lecture one and all on how you felt golf clubs should be run.  Strangely though, as you admitted at the time, you weren't even a member of a club.
		
Click to expand...

Not all golf clubs, just the ones which you might find him i'm guessing. -


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2012)

drive4show said:



			snelly

A little bit OTT but I think your sentiment is absolutely spot on!

ps....West Sussex GC??
		
Click to expand...

Of course OTT, written with tongue firmly in cheek but unfortunately taken literally by some! 


And yes, The West Sussex GC is the club I had in mind I suppose as I live about 10 minutes from there.  A beautiful, very old fashioned club that I love playing at but I am sure many forum contributors would despise it.  

If all goes to plan, I am planning on joining there over the next couple of years but this is a feat easier said than done!


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			It means that last time this debate came up, you saw fit to lecture one and all on how you felt golf clubs should be run. Strangely though, as you admitted at the time, you weren't even a member of a club.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I lectured anyone but you could be right. 

And no, I am not a member of a golf club and have not been for the last 8 years. The chances of me joining one in the next 12 months are higher than they have been but still doubtful. What I don't understand though, is why you feel that this is relevant? 

I have played golf for over 30 years and whilst I don't play as often as I would like, I do play at lots of different courses every year. I think I am qualified to have a valid opinion on this subject, perhaps more so given that I visit a variety of clubs and see best practice in action.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Of course OTT, written with tongue firmly in cheek but unfortunately taken literally by some! 


And yes, The West Sussex GC is the club I had in mind I suppose as I live about 10 minutes from there. A beautiful, very old fashioned club that I love playing at but I am sure many forum contributors would despise it. 

If all goes to plan, I am planning on joining there over the next couple of years but this is a feat easier said than done!
		
Click to expand...

An excellent choice of club, even if it is stuck in the land that time forgot. Not sure I could handle the 2ball/4somes setup on a regular basis but used to love playing there with a society I used to be a member of.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			If all goes to plan, I am planning on joining there over the next couple of years but this is a feat easier said than done!
		
Click to expand...

is it like getting into the MCC ?? 

I love it when you get all 'Downton Abbey'. It sets anglo/scotch relations back 300 years


----------



## drawboy (Sep 24, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jings, what a truly awful post.
If you really believe what you have written..shame on you, you have no place in golf.
		
Click to expand...

You may not agree..indeed it's obvious from your response you do not however they are facts and juniors being the future of golf is also a misnomer. Future of professional golf true but club golf no way. Check out the make up and new membership of most golf clubs and you will find the club is kept going by 35-60 year old 7 day members who pay full fee's. Juniors add little to a club in terms of finance true they do hang about all day at a club living the game but if they left they wouldn't be missed financially so why pander to them?


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 24, 2012)

I think the key word here is "future" DB. You see in the "future" theses juniors will be in this 35-60 age group you so admire.
It stands to reason that when the time comes, if they had a hard time at one particuler club, then that club would be way down in consideration.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2012)

Our Juniors are the smartest dressed in the club!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 24, 2012)

drawboy said:



			You may not agree..indeed it's obvious from your response you do not however they are facts and juniors being the future of golf is also a misnomer. Future of professional golf true but *club golf no way*. Check out the make up and new membership of most golf clubs and you will find the club is kept going by 35-60 year old 7 day members who pay full fee's. Juniors add little to a club in terms of finance true they do hang about all day at a club living the game but if they left they wouldn't be missed financially so why pander to them?
		
Click to expand...

You are having a laugh surely. Who do you think will prop up the club in _the future_ when these juniors are in that 30-60 category and you or I are in the seniors paying reduced fees, hanging about the club all day, living the game...??


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes it is a somewhat surprising fact to some that juniors very quickly become adults.
At one of my clubs two ex juniors now sponsors a couple of club major events.
They were treated well by the members when juniors and stayed with the club even though they could easily have moved to a more exclusive one.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 24, 2012)

I find it very amusing that middle aged to elderly male golfers on committees try to lecture anyone on how to dress.  As if you did a survey on who are the worst dressed sportsmen then male golfers would more than likely come top of the worse dressed list.  Mmmmm, knee length white socks, moobs and a tucked in shirt containing a fat belly protuding over your belt buckle of your shorts in the summer, great look there....

If Gok Wan or Trinny and Susannah made a rule on dressing I'd pay more attention to it, as like them or not, they know what they are talking about when it comes to clothes and fashion.  On the other most hand elderly male golfers do not.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 24, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			I find it very amusing that middle aged to elderly male golfers on committees try to lecture anyone on how to dress.  As if you did a survey on who are the worst dressed sportsmen then male golfers would more than likely come top of the worse dressed list.  Mmmmm, knee length white socks, moobs and a tucked in shirt containing a fat belly protuding over your belt buckle of your shorts in the summer, great look there....
.
		
Click to expand...

So in one post or another that's juniors, the aged and the fatties sorted out. As anyone mentioned the guy with a limp, a wooden leg and a squint? Oh, and should baldies be made to wear hats?

Tolerance is alive and well in Britain and is mainly found in golf clubs... right made me giggle this thread has.


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 24, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			As anyone mentioned the guy with a limp, a wooden leg and a squint? Oh, and should baldies be made to wear hats?
		
Click to expand...

Don't bring me into it


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 24, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			So in one post or another that's juniors, the aged and the fatties sorted out. As anyone mentioned the guy with a limp, a wooden leg and a squint? Oh, and should baldies be made to wear hats?

Tolerance is alive and well in Britain and is mainly found in golf clubs... right made me giggle this thread has.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the ladies, the working class, the upper class, the uneducated, the over educated, etc etc...
This thread is nothing if not all inclusive.
Brilliant !! Had a right good giggle me self Hobbit :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 24, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			Don't forget the ladies, the working class, the upper class, the uneducated, the over educated, etc etc...
This thread is nothing if not all inclusive.
Brilliant !! Had a right good giggle me self Hobbit :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You had to mention the class system didn't you!! So just what is wrong with going to a comprehensive?


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			If Gok Wan or Trinny and Susannah made a rule on dressing I'd pay more attention to it, as like them or not, they know what they are talking about when it comes to clothes and fashion.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!
I'd love to see them "doing" golf fashion.
The first thing Trinny would tell me is that those flat slightly grubby white shoes have to go.

"A nice pair of mid heeled black boots would be much more flattering.
And no pockets. They add bulk.
And one glove looks daft.
As for that large bulky bag... get a nice Mulberry one to slip under your arm instead...."


----------



## drawboy (Sep 24, 2012)

Simple....comps breed plebs ;-)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 24, 2012)

What really cracks me up is when the male Countryfile weather presenter always wears jeans when doing the farmers forcast.

Has anyone ever seen a farmer wearing jeans? 
They are far too sensible and wear overalls.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			If Gok Wan or Trinny and Susannah made a rule on dressing I'd pay more attention to it, as like them or not, they know what they are talking about when it comes to clothes and fashion.
		
Click to expand...

I thought for a minute you were being serious until this bit  ^^^^


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 24, 2012)

drawboy said:



			Simple....comps breed plebs ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.
But at least we don't breed with family


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Let me make it easy for the hard of learning amongst you.  If you don't like dress codes at golf clubs then don't go there and leave them for the people that do. Instead, go to your local golf "centre" where you can watch football on sky sports, drink Stella, wear your white trainers, lounge in your jeans, read the Sun, compare tattoos and discuss the relative merits of cheap Tesco wine and gas barbecues. You will have a whale of a time and I won't have to mix with you so everyone's a winner!

In the meantime, I can go for 18 Chav free holes of foursomes at my local top 50 ranked heathland course,  get changed into a decent tailored suit, enjoy a rare rib of beef with a cote du beaune and retire to the members bar to talk about things that you would not want to understand or be interested in.

Best we don't mix.  You think I am a dinosaur and I think you are a prole. It has always been this way and always will be.  Every peg has a hole, find your niche and enjoy it and don't think that you should foist your idea of golfing heaven on others as it is probably their idea of hell.
		
Click to expand...

Snelly. You are a snob! Though I think you are proud of it too.

Btw. I've always found burgundy poor value for money and even the 'special occasion' ones are too often disappointing - or does that simply reflect the snobbery! Try a good St Joseph or Crozes Hermitage next time. Seeing Beaune Greves always makes me smile though.

And 'poncer' over here is equivalent to 'bludger' back home. I'm 'proud' to be one too, though probably for a different reason to you.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Snelly. You are a snob! Though I think you are proud of it too.

Btw. I've always found burgundy poor value for money and even the 'special occasion' ones are too often disappointing - or does that simply reflect the snobbery! Try a good St Joseph or Crozes Hermitage next time. Seeing Beaune Greves always makes me smile though.
		
Click to expand...

In real life, I'm no more a snob than the next man really.

Crozes Hermitage? A man after my own heart.  Lovely stuff.  In a wider sense though, when it comes to red wine, I am a lightweight.  Not a fan of Rioja or the heavy French or Italian reds. Barolo? No thanks.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 24, 2012)

Snelly said:



			In real life, I'm no more a snob than the next man really.

Crozes Hermitage? A man after my own heart.  Lovely stuff.  In a wider sense though, when it comes to red wine, I am a lightweight.  Not a fan of Rioja or the heavy French or Italian reds. Barolo? No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Rioja and Barolo? Now we're talking. Proper wine. I love a nice Barolo, and practically live on Rioja.

But then I do wear trainers.

Sorry.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Rioja and Barolo? Now we're talking. Proper wine. I love a nice Barolo, and practically live on Rioja.

But then I do wear trainers.

Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 24, 2012)

They sell a rather cheeky pint of 'Stowford Press' at my local.  Mind you the 'Thatchers gold' has tones of autumn silage and cinnamon.

I'll get me trainers.


----------



## d2cko (Sep 24, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			They sell a rather cheeky pint of 'Stowford Press' at my local.  Mind you the 'Thatchers gold' has tones of autumn silage and cinnamon.

I'll get me trainers.
		
Click to expand...

Ah Stowford Press.  When you absolutely, positively need to be the drunkest man in the room, accept no substitute!

I love that stuff!


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 25, 2012)

Absolutely unbelievable set of replies on this good post.

So we going to stop the juniors from playing because they do not contribute as much as the adult then? Yes not all of them carry on playing when they hit 18, but a lot of them return to golf in their 30's, but hey had to start from somewhere. We have quite a few members like that. Stop the younger generation from playing and you will kill golf clubs, someone has got to replace the older generation when they die off.

Wearing of jeans is scruffy is it? Well I can tell you now that if I turned up in my jeans, shoes and a shirt I would look a hell of a lot smarter than a lot of people you see in clubhouses. But sorry they can't be classed as scruffy as they are wearing trousers and a collared t-shirt. Next time you walk in your clubhouse just look round and tell me that everyone looks really smart in their old faded blue trousers and shoes that need a good cleaning.

People might be more willing to pop in for a quick beer on their way past the club if they could wear jeans in the clubhouse. I have been out on a Saturday shopping and travelling back past the golf club, thought about popping in for a pint. I have not gone in as I am wearing jeans. I am wearing shoes though and a shirt, but I know someone would have something to say.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 25, 2012)

d2cko said:



			Ah Stowford Press.  When you absolutely, positively need to be the drunkest man in the room, accept no substitute!

I love that stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Superb stuff,I've got it in at my place this year and it's been flying out the door even in this crap 'cider drinking' weather we have had.Cheap as chips to buy in too.

A right touch.:cheers:


----------



## Ethan (Sep 25, 2012)

Look, can we not agree that any chap who isn't wearing a cravat after the sun goes down is an absolute bounder?


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm all for relaxing dress codes in clubhouses. However, I played Rickmansworth GC Sunday, had a great round, but of the 3 ball in front of us, one wore jeans and one, I kid you not, a tracksuit. A beautiful grey Adidas job. 

They were playing badly, but I guess it's 3 more people paying for the course and possibly a pint after their round than there would be if they weren't allowed to play. If it keeps the club club afloat, I see no harm.

I agree with MadAdey: you go into a clubhouse and see a morbidly obese feller squeezed into a terrible pair of chinos, a belly with it's own gravity pull hanging over the top with an awful old and worn polo shirt stretched across it... and that's better than the guy with a nice pair of jeans and a smart polo shirt on? I'm no Alexander McQueen, but I know a disaster when I see one, and it ain't the jeans!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2012)

dufferman said:



			I'm all for relaxing dress codes in clubhouses. However, I played Rickmansworth GC Sunday, had a great round, but of the 3 ball in front of us, one wore jeans and one, I kid you not, a tracksuit. A beautiful grey Adidas job. 

They were playing badly, but I guess it's 3 more people paying for the course and possibly a pint after their round than there would be if they weren't allowed to play. If it keeps the club club afloat, I see no harm.

I agree with MadAdey: you go into a clubhouse and see a morbidly obese feller squeezed into a terrible pair of chinos, a belly with it's own gravity pull hanging over the top with an awful old and worn polo shirt stretched across it... and that's better than the guy with a nice pair of jeans and a smart polo shirt on? I'm no Alexander McQueen, but I know a disaster when I see one, and it ain't the jeans!
		
Click to expand...

so a fat guy would look better in jeans is what you are saying?


----------



## Ethan (Sep 25, 2012)

The reason for the wording of current dress codes (whether reasonable or not) is that they are easy to implement. Saying 'No jeans, football tops or [whatever]' is easy because people know what jeans or a football top are. Saying 'no fat blokes wearing stuff they really can't get away with' is much too subjective to be enforceable. 

Personally, I would ban the wearing of anything pink by any bloke over age or waist size 32.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 25, 2012)

in the clubhouse at Medinah 





what has the world come to :angry:.........................


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 25, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Look, can we not agree that any chap who isn't wearing a cravat after the sun goes down is an absolute bounder?
		
Click to expand...

I remember one of the high heid yins of BAC turning up to be interviewed for membership in the 1970's

The comitteee were so pleased to have him as a member.
He turned up Sunday lunchtime in cordoroy trousers, Aran sweater, checked shirt and stunning cravat. The very picture of an English country gentleman.

Trouble was it was jackets and ties in the main lounge so they had to quickly spirit him away to a quiet corner of the dining room.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 25, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I remember one of the high heid yins of BAC turning up to be interviewed for membership in the 1970's

The comitteee were so pleased to have him as a member.
He turned up Sunday lunchtime in cordoroy trousers, Aran sweater, checked shirt and stunning cravat. The very picture of an English country gentleman.

Trouble was it was jackets and ties in the main lounge so they had to quickly spirit him away to a quiet corner of the dining room.
		
Click to expand...

When I moved down south in 1998 I was looking for a club in South Bucks. I was getting a tour of one club by the young office manager and walked past the bar which had a notice saying 'Gentlemen should wear a jacket and tie or cravat after 7.30pm'. I said to her 'Oh dear, all my cravats are in the washing' and knowing I was joking she smiled and said 'I would prefer they were in the dustbin. A lot of people round here don't realise the 20th Century has started let alone almost finished'.


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			so a fat guy would look better in jeans is what you are saying?
		
Click to expand...

If it's a matter of 'looking smart', then does the fat guy look smart or a mess? The answer is a mess. Does the guy in the jeans look better or worse than said fat man? Much better. Much _smarter_. 

I can see that a list as long as your arm is tough to implement - no jeans, no trousers too small or tight for your waist size, no polo shirts that don't fit etc. 

By relaxing the _WHOLE THING _to say 'smart dress only' would that help? AKA smart jeans are allowed, and people who can't dress themselves aren't?


----------



## richy (Sep 25, 2012)

therod said:



			in the clubhouse at Medinah 

View attachment 2817



what has the world come to :angry:.........................

Click to expand...

Looks like they got their outfits at the Top Gear wardrobe department


----------



## richy (Sep 25, 2012)

dufferman said:



			If it's a matter of 'looking smart', then does the fat guy look smart or a mess? The answer is a mess. Does the guy in the jeans look better or worse than said fat man? Much better. Much _smarter_. 

I can see that a list as long as your arm is tough to implement - no jeans, no trousers too small or tight for your waist size, no polo shirts that don't fit etc. 

By relaxing the _WHOLE THING _to say 'smart dress only' would that help? AKA smart jeans are allowed, and people who can't dress themselves aren't?
		
Click to expand...

Who deems what is smart and what isn't?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 25, 2012)

I actually agree with Snelly ( I know!!) on this. If I'm going to a club that has a trousers only policy in the clubhouse, then I'll wear trousers. If its more relaxed then I'll take a pair of jeans. But surely the argument should be "do some of the standard, average, struggling clubs need to change policy regarding clubhouse dress code, or should the hold firm and hope that the money will come in from elsewhere?"


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2012)

richy said:



			Who deems what is smart and what isn't?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Why are jeans not allowed then!?


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 25, 2012)

dufferman said:



			I'm all for relaxing dress codes in clubhouses. However, I played Rickmansworth GC Sunday, had a great round, but of the 3 ball in front of us, one wore jeans and one, I kid you not, a tracksuit. A beautiful grey Adidas job. 

They were playing badly, but I guess it's 3 more people paying for the course and possibly a pint after their round than there would be if they weren't allowed to play. If it keeps the club club afloat, I see no harm.
		
Click to expand...

Did this group repair their own pitch marks and one other? Did they rake the bunkers after visiting them? Did you get around in three and a bit hours? I know the answer to at least one of those already ...

Back in the day when I played Ricky a lot if you were not 'appropiately' dressed [ie in jeans or trackies] you were asked to use the spike bar at lunchtimes... The stewards at that time were seeking extra trade from the nearby offices etc... Was worth the effort as it was always quite full particularly Fridays...


----------



## DCB (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, like many other threads on dress, this one has thrown up a wide variety of posts covering almost all aspects of the topic.

What I wonder is, how many posters on here can actually remember the days when you had to wear jacket and tie in the golf club ? You went off for your Saturday morning round complete with a hanger which had all the necessary garb slung over it. You played your golf and then changed into the jacket & tie before going for a drink. This ritual was probably carried out in almost every clubhouse in the land until a relatively short time ago.

We changed our dress rules over two stages during the early 1990s and again around 2001. There was a period where some people did try to push the bounds, but, it soon settled down into a normal pattern.  I don't miss the jacket & tie days, although if I end up going somewhere that still has dress rules like that, then I'll happily conform.

We are  a long way from where we were even 25 years ago, so be thankful of that. Has the world come to an end, has the club slipped down the slippery slope, no it hasn't on either count.


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Did this group repair their own pitch marks and one other? Did they rake the bunkers after visiting them? Did you get around in three and a bit hours? I know the answer to at least one of those already ...

Back in the day when I played Ricky a lot if you were not 'appropiately' dressed [ie in jeans or trackies] you were asked to use the spike bar at lunchtimes... The stewards at that time were seeking extra trade from the nearby offices etc... Was worth the effort as it was always quite full particularly Fridays...
		
Click to expand...

They didn't seem to make any pitch marks for the last few holes we were behind them, I swear to god I only saw one bunker with a rake in it all round and we took just under 4 hours, I guess they did a little longer... the rain on Sunday meant me and my friend who payed only saw 2 or 3 other groups on the course!! The club would have been silly to turn away Â£63 + any extras on a day like that!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2012)

Some aspects of dress code do irritate me though.  Like my lad aged 11 - never really wore long trousers.  So he was pulled up by our steward for wearing shorts in the clubhouse - I think that was when shorts were only allowed in the clubhouse during the summer months and it may have been spring.

Also I have plenty of nice casual styled shirts that you do not tuck in to your trousers that I might not wear to play golf (though I might) but which I might well be wearing if I just fancied popping into clubhouse for a pint (as I occasionally do).  But the dress codes says - all shirts must be tucked in!  D'oh.  Oh yes and my grey work trousers that look a bit like denim but aren't - got pulled up by the steward for that fairly recently.  I told him not to be daft. 

Anyway - banning jeans is really just used to reduce the amount of dirty or knackered looking trousers being worn in the clubhouse - and jeans, because of what we do when wearing them, are in truth, more likely to be dirty and knackered than other forms of trouser.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2012)

dufferman said:



			Exactly! Why are jeans not allowed then!?
		
Click to expand...

Jeans are a tricky one, some jeans are nice and can be classed as smart, some hang off of people's @rses, would these still be smart? Or ones with zips and bells and whistles everywhere? How about ripped jeans? 
You would need to include a definition on jeans as to what constitutes smart and then you are back at the whole subjective nature of defining smart. Some people might think their ripped, zipped and belled jeans are the mutts nuts so would not understand why they weren't allowed when a plain pair of denims are.
Many clubs I have been to simply don't allow jeans as it's easier to disallow than to have multiple stage definition and requirements in place as to what is acceptable...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2012)

And thinking of the FedEx comp just finished.  Is it only me who thinks that caddies just look untidy wearing long shorts, trainer type golf shoes, and no or 'trainer' socks.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2012)

dufferman said:



			If it's a matter of 'looking smart', then does the fat guy look smart or a mess? The answer is a mess. Does the guy in the jeans look better or worse than said fat man? Much better. Much _smarter_. 

I can see that a list as long as your arm is tough to implement - no jeans, no trousers too small or tight for your waist size, no polo shirts that don't fit etc. 

By relaxing the _WHOLE THING _to say 'smart dress only' would that help? AKA smart jeans are allowed, and people who can't dress themselves aren't?
		
Click to expand...

I would disagree, you are using someone who was fat and looked a mess, i'm sure he would still look the same in jeans.

For me i like tradition, whats wrong with wearing a pair of trousers/chinos.

and as for smart jeans are workwear, wear them to the pub fair enough, just not a golf club!


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Jeans are a tricky one, some jeans are nice and can be classed as smart,
		
Click to expand...

Sorry... Jeans and smart in the same sentence ...

Even if they're by Hugo or Ralph and cost a fortune they're still only 'workwear' something you put on to fix the car or clean the drains! Done the wearing them with an expensive jacket [Jezza style] and quite frankly looking back its as dated a look as shell suits!!! ...


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Jeans are a tricky one, some jeans are nice and can be classed as smart, some hang off of people's @rses, would these still be smart? Or ones with zips and bells and whistles everywhere? How about ripped jeans? 
You would need to include a definition on jeans as to what constitutes smart and then you are back at the whole subjective nature of defining smart. Some people might think their ripped, zipped and belled jeans are the mutts nuts so would not understand why they weren't allowed when a plain pair of denims are.
Many clubs I have been to simply don't allow jeans as it's easier to disallow than to have multiple stage definition and requirements in place as to what is acceptable...
		
Click to expand...

I know where you're coming from - you're right, one mans smart is another mans scruffy. Likewise, someones lack of ability to wear clothes that fit is another mans scruffy.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 25, 2012)

this thread has been done to death. any chance of some golf chat rather than this load of codswallop!


----------



## seochris (Sep 25, 2012)

I am afraid i have to go with the no denim jeans brigade and i have to admit that this has been conditioned by my visits to municipal courses back in the late 70's.

I would turn up for a game at 8am to be faced with a queue of about 5 games or so on the first tee...so at least a 45 minute wait.

The second up on the tee would be some guy in a pair of Levis complete with wife, 4 year old kid running around and a pushchair in tow.  The guy would then top it off the tee...the 4 year old would run across the opposite fairway to pick it up and what a circus would ensue....all the way down the hole with shouting and screaming at said 4 year old etc etc etc.  I have this picture in my head now when people wear denim jeans on the golf course that they are just hacking it aroung to kill a few hours....prejudiced i know but there we are.  Cant help it and probably need counselling now to get this scene out of my head.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_ww6aK2yD0

enough said.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 25, 2012)

therod said:



			in the clubhouse at Medinah 

View attachment 2817



what has the world come to :angry:.........................

Click to expand...

Jackets with Jeans is a really naff look. Like a Jeremy clarkson look alike contest.


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Jackets with Jeans is a really naff look. Like a Jeremy clarkson look alike contest.
		
Click to expand...


Naff 

Old polari word that one , know what it means ?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 25, 2012)

JPH said:



			Naff 

Old polari word that one , know what it means ?
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware it's a word invented for use in 'Porridge', as they weren't allowed to swear on telly, and it would be unrealistic to have a prison series with no swearing.


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			As far as I'm aware it's a word invented for use in 'Porridge', as they weren't allowed to swear on telly, and it would be unrealistic to have a prison series with no swearing.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha 

It means "not available for f!!!!!!!g "


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-naf1.htm 

Nothing to do with dress codes 

That's a good thing


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Jackets with Jeans is a really naff look. Like a Jeremy clarkson look alike contest.
		
Click to expand...

Up there with Shoes with no (visible) Socks


----------



## deanobillquay (Sep 25, 2012)

And of course.....Â£200 Paul Smith Jeans are never "Smart"......

Over 200 replies to this post suggests there will never be agreement over this :mmm:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 25, 2012)

Moving away from jeans for a moment.
How do your clubs dress codes cope with the new tee shirts that have a tiny wee collar?
Not a collarless shirt but only noticeable from about 5 yards.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



*And of course.....Â£200 Paul Smith Jeans are never "Smart"......*

Over 200 replies to this post suggests there will never be agreement over this :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I may be out of touch but have we reached a point in society where being smart is defined by what it costs?


----------



## richy (Sep 25, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			And of course.....Â£200 Paul Smith Jeans are never "Smart"......

Over 200 replies to this post suggests there will never be agreement over this :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Price shouldn't really come in to it


----------



## richy (Sep 25, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Sorry... Jeans and smart in the same sentence ...

Even if they're by Hugo or Ralph and cost a fortune they're still only 'workwear' something you put on to fix the car or clean the drains! Done the wearing them with an expensive jacket [Jezza style] and quite frankly looking back its as dated a look as shell suits!!! ...
		
Click to expand...

Jeans and an 'expensive jacket' has never been and never will be a good look. You can however wear jeans without a jacket and look good.


----------



## deanobillquay (Sep 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			I may be out of touch but have we reached a point in society where being smart is defined by what it costs?
		
Click to expand...

No, but we've reached a point in society where over 200 replies to a post about defining what is smart and what is not shows just how diverse people's opinions are.

It's been done to death.


----------



## deanobillquay (Sep 25, 2012)

richy said:



			Price shouldn't really come in to it
		
Click to expand...

If price should never come into why do we have golf clubs charging in excess of Â£150 a round?

That's probably another topic.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			No, but we've reached a point in society where over 200 replies to a post about defining what is smart and what is not shows just how diverse people's opinions are.

It's been done to death.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the point of an open forum is that while people still have opinion a subject matter will still have life. New members do join that haven't input to the debate. New viewpoints are put forward. 
Damn sure a forum where everyone agreed on everything would be a dull old place.


----------



## deanobillquay (Sep 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Surely the point of an open forum is that while people still have opinion a subject matter will still have life. New members do join that haven't input to the debate. New viewpoints are put forward. 
Damn sure a forum where everyone agreed on everything would be a dull old place.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is. But there comes a point where we just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## richy (Sep 25, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			If price should never come into why do we have golf clubs charging in excess of Â£150 a round?

That's probably another topic.
		
Click to expand...

I thought we were discussing clothing


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 25, 2012)

richy said:



			Jeans and an 'expensive jacket' has never been and never will be a good look.
		
Click to expand...

Well thats buggered a good many's dress down Friday look ...


----------



## deanobillquay (Sep 25, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Well thats buggered a good many's dress down Friday look ...
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean I cannot play golf in my workboots, jeans and donkey jacket....


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2012)

richy said:



			Jeans and an 'expensive jacket' has never been and never will be a good look. You can however wear jeans without a jacket and look good.
		
Click to expand...

I completely disagree, and shall put forward 3 style icons who can pull off the jeans and expensive jacket look.

Jeremy Clarkson
Jeremy Kyle
Alfie Moon of Eastenders fame.

Case closed.


----------



## deanobillquay (Sep 25, 2012)

richy said:



			I thought we were discussing clothing
		
Click to expand...

A Â£2.99 pair of jeans from primark will never look as good as a better quality pair made by designers.

It's why a 5 iron from sports direct for Â£5 will never be as good as a Mizuno, Titleist etc.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 25, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Does this mean I cannot play golf in my workboots, jeans and donkey jacket....
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not and if you did don't make the situation worse by going into the clubhouse wearing what you have worn on the course...


----------



## deanobillquay (Sep 25, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Hopefully not and if you did don't make the situation worse by going into the clubhouse wearing what you have worn on the course...
		
Click to expand...

I'll paint stripes on my jacket and change into smart jeans


----------



## CMAC (Sep 25, 2012)

richy said:



			You can however wear jeans without a jacket and look good.
		
Click to expand...

agreed, quite a 'smart' look too, anyone watched Dallas recently it does need good weather but its a style I favour


----------



## bobmac (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2012)

dufferman said:



			I completely disagree, and shall put forward 3 style icons who can pull off the jeans and expensive jacket look.

Jeremy Clarkson
Jeremy Kyle
Alfie Moon of Eastenders fame.

Case closed.
		
Click to expand...

3 fictional characters isn't allowed... :whoo:


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Surely the point of an open forum is that while people still have opinion a subject matter will still have life. New members do join that haven't input to the debate. New viewpoints are put forward. 
Damn sure a forum where everyone agreed on everything would be a dull old place.
		
Click to expand...

 +1:thup:


----------



## One Planer (Sep 25, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			A Â£2.99 pair of jeans from primark will never look as good as a better quality pair made by designers.
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious?

If you put 2 pairs of jeans next to each other and covered the tags I would challenge ou to spot the difference!

I have D&G, Armani amongst other branded Jeans as well as a Â£4 pair from Tesco for decorating and cannot tell the difference at all.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Indeed it is. But there comes a point where we just have to agree to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

  Surely if you are no longer interested in a thread , you just ignore it and don't comment ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 25, 2012)

At least the captain has a bit of style.
Did he choose the team jeans to make himself look good.

I've got a jacket like that, Â£40 from TKM.
 The last time I wore a jacket or suit was July 2010. Tidied up the wardrobe last night and found the restraunt reciept in the pocket. Quite proud of that after being a 'blazer' for 20 years.


----------



## richy (Sep 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



View attachment 2819

Click to expand...

Never mind their jeans, some of their footwear is shocking


----------



## deanobillquay (Sep 25, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Are you being serious?

If you put 2 pairs of jeans next to each other and covered the tags I would challenge ou to spot the difference!

I have D&G, Armani amongst other branded Jeans as well as a Â£4 pair from Tesco for decorating and cannot tell the difference at all.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am being serious. And you didn't compare the cheap 5 iron to a quality one in the same post.


----------



## stevie_r (Sep 25, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Are you being serious?

If you put 2 pairs of jeans next to each other and covered the tags I would challenge ou to spot the difference!

I have D&G, Armani amongst other branded Jeans as well as a Â£4 pair from Tesco for decorating and cannot tell the difference at all.
		
Click to expand...

Then I would take your seeing eye dog back and ask for a refund :ears:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 25, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			At least the captain has a bit of style.
Did he choose the team jeans to make himself look good.

.
		
Click to expand...

I like the Jeremy Clarkson look the RC team are sporting. It is the clothing equivilent of a mullet. Upstairs for business. downstairs for party !!! either way it wouldn't be allowed in our clubhouse. 

'sorry Sergio, are those jeans?'  'Si'  'Off you pop then, shut the door on your way out!!'


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I have D&G, Armani amongst other branded Jeans as well as a Â£4 pair from Tesco for decorating and cannot tell the difference at all.
		
Click to expand...

I can....bet there isn't any paint on the branded ones.........  ;-)


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 25, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Are you being serious?

If you put 2 pairs of jeans next to each other and covered the tags I would challenge ou to spot the difference!

I have D&G, Armani amongst other branded Jeans as well as a Â£4 pair from Tesco for decorating and cannot tell the difference at all.
		
Click to expand...

Which kind of begs the question "why did you bother spending more on the branded ones when you can't tell the difference?


----------



## CMAC (Sep 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



View attachment 2819

Click to expand...

The Americans are 1 point ahead already.......

Look the part, act the part, who on earth chose this outfit to clothe the elite of Europe and make an impact


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			The Americans are 1 point ahead already.......

Look the part, act the part, who on earth chose this outfit to clothe the elite of Europe and make an impact
		
Click to expand...

If you honestly believe that, then this world must be an awful, awful place for you to be...


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 25, 2012)

A good percentage of my golf is played at a course that is a private club, owned by 1 guy, and the only apparent dress code it has is that metal spikes cannot be used!

Don't actually see many Juniors about, but that's probably timing  as I can see a decent sized list of them, and I am probably one of the scruffier ones - though not overly so - in my standard golf gear that would be acceptable on Sunningdale, Swinley Forest and the like. The only adult I regularly see in jeans, and they are smart, is the owner. Not sure that proves anything, except that allowing jeans in the clubhouse won't automatically mean that denim becomes the dominant fabric!


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2012)

Disgraceful showing by the European team, I'll be waving the stars and stripes now. :angry:


----------



## walshawwhippet (Sep 25, 2012)

What about them jumpers?
I had to turn the telly down.


----------



## steve1266 (Sep 25, 2012)

My club's done the same for a trial period. Im not against it in any way, to be honest some that adhere to the 'standard' golf dress code look awful. I think that on the course standards should be upheld, but off the course whats wrong with decent smart jeans?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 25, 2012)

So you have to look smarter outdoors on the golf course than indoors in the clubhouse.
That's weird


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 25, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So you have to look smarter outdoors on the golf course than indoors in the clubhouse.
That's weird
		
Click to expand...

Or, you could say that you have to wear the requisite golf "uniform" on the course but can wear your usual casual wear in the clubhouse. Just like the rugby club, or your local cricket club (not the big clubs though obviously) etc.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I've got an old pair of 28" hipsters you could have if they're not too baggy for you.
They seem to have shrunk over the years 

Click to expand...

Is that the inside leg measurement?


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



View attachment 2819

Click to expand...

Nice of them to let the greenstaff come in and hold the Cup for a few minutes


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 25, 2012)

richy said:



			Never mind their jeans, some of their footwear is shocking
		
Click to expand...


At least they took their caps off...

Only problem being I don't recognise half of them without their caps being on ...


----------



## TheJezster (Sep 25, 2012)

Well I for one think the RC uniform is pretty much spot on for todays society.

Smart yet casual too, perfect.

It's a good look, I hope they bring it home now.

Come on Europe!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2012)

richy said:



			Never mind their jeans, some of their footwear is shocking
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - nice pair of dark brown brogues with jeans and lighter brown jacket - OK look IMO - however deck shoes - especially dark uppers and white sole - no - not a good look.  Such deck shoes should only be seen with shorts (no socks) and in the yacht club.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 25, 2012)

I think there is one big problem here. This and other certain subjects like 'new ball flight laws' and 'slow play' raise there heads on a regular basis. Problem with dress is you have a bid divide between the traditionalist and the modern thinker. One will never agree with the other. I am on the modern approach to dress code in the clubhouse, but I do not have any problem with adhering to a clubs dress code as my club is in the more traditional way of thinking. 

I just honestly believe in this day and age golf clubs could benefit from being less stringent in the clubhouse. I have been travelling back past the golf club on several occasions on a weekend afternoon. Would have popped in for a drink and natter if I had been wearing trousers and a shirt. Problem is I was wearing very smart designer jeans and shoes so would not have been allowed in. 

I can go into fancy expensive restaurants wearing jeans, shoes and a shirt now, but can't enter the bar at a golf club. But hey that is how it is, so no matter how much I agree with places should take a more modern approach to clubhouse dress code, it is not going to happen while people think that jeans are for cutting the lawn in.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 25, 2012)

dufferman said:



			If you honestly believe that, then this world must be an awful, awful place for you to be...
		
Click to expand...

you didnt finish your sentence!

I'm not the only one thinks this way, however I think you're over reacting with that kind of comment but I stick with my comment, the clothes maketh the man:thup:


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			you didnt finish your sentence!

I'm not the only one thinks this way, however I think you're over reacting with that kind of comment but I stick with my comment, the clothes maketh the man:thup:
		
Click to expand...

In a world where trashy tv has replaced a night at the Palledium, modern celebs no longer require suits to be seen on tv and Barry Manilow has been replaced in the charts by young scruffs like Coldplay, you must be pulling your hair out at every turn! Even the Government, the very men who run this country, are shown on TV without a tie! Anarchy!


----------



## d2cko (Sep 25, 2012)

dufferman said:



			In a world where trashy tv has replaced a night at the Palledium, modern celebs no longer require suits to be seen on tv and Barry Manilow has been replaced in the charts by young scruffs like Coldplay, you must be pulling your hair out at every turn! Even the Government, the very men who run this country, are shown on TV without a tie! Anarchy!
		
Click to expand...

Men?

Who's old fashioned now?


----------



## Iaing (Sep 25, 2012)

If there's one thing worse than jeans at a golf club, it's got to be cargo trousers.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 25, 2012)

Couple of things have struck me about this thread.

1. How desperate some people seem to be to be able to wear jeans at all times? Opinions on smartness aside, when all is said and done, they are only trousers.
2. That there appear to be places that people would very much like to go to, but they won't/don't simply because they can't wear their personal choice of clobber. If there was somewhere I really wanted to go, but could only do so if I had to wear a pink tutu and checquered leg-warmers - then I'd be off down the shops. (Actually, I'd be going to my "special" wardrobe but that's another story)


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 25, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I think there is one big problem here. This and other certain subjects like 'new ball flight laws' and 'slow play' raise there heads on a regular basis.
		
Click to expand...

Why dont we have the Mother of all debates then about taking a long time to shape the ball in trainers!


----------



## dufferman (Sep 25, 2012)

d2cko said:



			Men?

Who's old fashioned now?
		
Click to expand...

I was, as the saying goes, yanking his chain!


----------



## d2cko (Sep 25, 2012)

dufferman said:



			I was, as the saying goes, yanking his chain!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, thank you so much for explaining that!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 25, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Why dont we have the Mother of all debates then about taking a long time to shape the ball in trainers!
		
Click to expand...

Depends whether you are going to use S&T or Weight Transfer - and how many wedges!


----------



## CMAC (Sep 26, 2012)

dufferman said:



			In a world where trashy tv has replaced a night at the Palledium, modern celebs no longer require suits to be seen on tv and Barry Manilow has been replaced in the charts by young scruffs like Coldplay, you must be pulling your hair out at every turn! Even the Government, the very men who run this country, are shown on TV without a tie! Anarchy!
		
Click to expand...




dufferman said:



			I was, as the saying goes, yanking his chain!
		
Click to expand...

not very well and misguided based on that retort


----------

